# What weight is your 16.2hh horse?



## Skhosu (1 May 2009)

Trying to get some averages 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thanks! Please include breeds?
Thanks!


----------



## pgwynnc99c2 (1 May 2009)

750kg hunter type (heavy but not cobby) 16.3ish (says 16.2hh on his passport...we don't believe it)


----------



## Nari (1 May 2009)

On my weightape my ID is about 670kg. I suspect that's understating his weight though because he has a massive front &amp; pretty good quarters too.


----------



## Ali2 (1 May 2009)

Weigh tapes at about 600 kg.  Middle weight, supposed to be IDxTB.


----------



## kellyeaton (1 May 2009)

530kg t/b!


----------



## Ziggy_ (1 May 2009)

My 16.2hh TBx (LW but we think there's some ID in there) is approximately 650kgs on a weightape, however she only wears a 42" girth so methinks something isn't quite right there


----------



## sar1 (1 May 2009)

My 16.3 MW only comes up as 570kg on the weight tape.  As he has about 10" bone and wears a 54" girth I don't think so!  I would guess he is more like 625kg.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (1 May 2009)

Han x Tb about 525kg
Selle Francais x Holsteiner 535kg, these are approximate weights using a weight tape.


----------



## Cliqmo (1 May 2009)

My 17hh warmblood x cob weighed in at a hefty 880kg on a tape the other day- SURELY that can't be right?!?!?!?


----------



## mik (1 May 2009)

563 kilos, 163cm hano


----------



## emmysophie96 (1 May 2009)

My 16.2 TB x ID x Connemara is about 540 on a weight tape and he has a 56" girth.  He's definitely not fat and not big boned, he has more TB than ID and I would describe him as a lightweight hunter type.  He's fairly lean all over but just has a broad girth and rounded rib cage that makes him look like a pregnant mare from some angles  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Needs some muscle tone me thinks


----------



## only_me (1 May 2009)

My 16.2 is 486kg give or take a couple of kg 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He is a LW hunter


----------



## glitterfuzz (1 May 2009)

My 16.2 polish sports horse is 537kg according to a weigh tape.  I dont know if its correct but I can tell if hes gained or lost weight from regularly using the same one


----------



## only_me (1 May 2009)

having read all the other replies i am now slightly worried that my boy is too light 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he takes a 48" girth...


----------



## MegaBeast (1 May 2009)

16.1hh TB quite lean
505kg but has a 54 girth!


----------



## pinktiger (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
having read all the other replies i am now slightly worried that my boy is too light 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he takes a 48" girth... 

[/ QUOTE ]


i think if i rem rightly your an eventer???  if so your horse will need to be more athletic and therefor slighter!!  dont worry!!!!!


----------



## Steeleydan (1 May 2009)

Jack is 16.1hh lean tb and is 521kg at moment. Goes down to 506kg at end of hunting season and by the end of summer rest usually about 540kg.


----------



## MrsMozart (1 May 2009)

I haven't weigh taped my girl (16.3hh DW) because I know she's underweight - I can not only see her ribs, I can play tunes on them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, also her bum is angular and there's no muscle anywhere.

But, she is putting on weight and some small amount of muscle - I know this by eye and feel; and as a five year old I know that she is broadening out and stll going upwards a bit. I also know her full-sister and half-brother so I know what she is likely to do, so am not worried.

You have to take into account the individual horse. With Little Lad, he has a barrel body so can look fat, but I can feel his rbs and at certain angles they can be seen; I know where he lays down fat stores (shoulders and either side top of tail), so again with him I know what to look for. If you can feel your neds ribs, and there is muscle where it should be and no rolls of fat then your ned is right


----------



## bloominmadpaddie (1 May 2009)

I have a 16.2 tbx he is 525kg


----------



## KatB (1 May 2009)

Mines Irish (prob half Tb half something else!) and is approx 535kg. He is very deep through the girth, and takes a 52" girth in a "normal" saddle


----------



## Skhosu (2 May 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## Gorgeous George (2 May 2009)

George is a MW hunter, 3/4 tb 1/4 shire and is 16.3 and 546kg on the weigh tape.


----------



## ru-fi-do (2 May 2009)

My Irish sports horse (more ID than tb) was weighed when she went to the vets and was 702kg, that was in march.


----------

